# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Giúp em sữa lỗi này với

## benhvienaau

em không biết tại sao khi em vào forum bằng acc admin thì vẫn vào được bình thường còn khi vào với các acc khác thì lại bị như thế này:
lời nhắn từ diễn đàn you have been banned for the following reason:
no reason was specified.
date the ban will be lifted: chưa có bài

không biết tại sao lại như vậy và các anh chị có thể cho em biết cách khắc phục được không em là new bike đang làm forum cho lớp mà lại bị cái này. hik anh chị nào giúp dùm em cái! 
đây là trang của em :http://thpt-thuthiem.isgreat.org/4rum/index.php
acc test: makiut123
past test: makiut1994

----------


## hientatthanh

> em không biết tại sao khi em vào forum bằng acc admin thì vẫn vào được bình thường còn khi vào với các acc khác thì lại bị như thế này:
> lời nhắn từ diễn đàn you have been banned for the following reason:
> no reason was specified.
> date the ban will be lifted: chưa có bài
> 
> không biết tại sao lại như vậy và các anh chị có thể cho em biết cách khắc phục được không em là new bike đang làm forum cho lớp mà lại bị cái này. hik anh chị nào giúp dùm em cái! 
> đây là trang của em :http://thpt-thuthiem.isgreat.org/4rum/index.php
> acc test: makiut123
> past test: makiut1994


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
mình vừa tạo acc trên diễn đàn của bạn, và cũng bị lỗi như vậy. bạn thử kiểm tra lại phần phân quyền cho người sử dụng diễn đàn đi. 
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## kiemsl34

hik em đã thấy acc của anh là dangkhoaonline04
em đã chĩnh sữa lại phân quyền thành viên như mặc định rồi nhưng vẫn bị tình trạng như vậy.anh có cách nào sữa lại như bình thường được không.

----------


## dtbaongoc0

các anh làm ơn giúp e với .
e đang sài wim xp ,bay giời ổ c của e bị đầy .e muốn chia ổ d qua ổ c .mà không mất dữ liệu trông 2 ô đươc không ?e chưa rành về máy tính lấm .rất mong các a giúp đở .cán ơn nhiều nhiều .!!!!

----------


## trangtrinoithat

có rất nhiều cách để bạn chia ổ cho mình.bạn có thể dùng phần mềm acronisdiskdirector10 để chia ổ.
chúc bạn thành công!!

----------


## seoganhat

> em không biết tại sao khi em vào forum bằng acc admin thì vẫn vào được bình thường còn khi vào với các acc khác thì lại bị như thế này:
> lời nhắn từ diễn đàn you have been banned for the following reason:
> no reason was specified.
> date the ban will be lifted: chưa có bài
> 
> không biết tại sao lại như vậy và các anh chị có thể cho em biết cách khắc phục được không em là new bike đang làm forum cho lớp mà lại bị cái này. hik anh chị nào giúp dùm em cái! 
> đây là trang của em :http://thpt-thuthiem.isgreat.org/4rum/index.php
> acc test: makiut123
> past test: makiut1994


vấn đề này của bạn sẽ được giải quyết khi bạn tìm đến nukeviet 
nếu muốn xây dựng một forum đó là nơi bạn cần tìm đến

----------

